# Jogging and following back pain



## boomer38 (31 Jan 2010)

Hello

I have started fast walking and then jogging about a month ago, when I get home it feels like all the muscles in my back tighten up and hurt like a son of a... I figured this could be from 1 of 2 reasons

1) Lack of work(I'm a carpenter) and exercise in general since the beginning of Dec.

2) Wrong stretches before hand or just not enough stretching.

Anyone have any suggestions or just keep at it and make sure I stretch move before hand?  and all all positive feedback is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!!

Boomer38


----------



## REDinstaller (31 Jan 2010)

I would go talk to your DR. about that, might be something pinched in your back. better safe then sorry


----------



## slowmode (1 Feb 2010)

The pain in your lower back and be caused by various factors. I would normally tell you to start doing light stretches but the lower back is very sensitive. Like the poster above me, I highly suggest you see a doctor as soon as possible. Like the old saying goes " better to be safe than sorry"

Cheers


----------



## boomer38 (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess Ill make sure I stretch and limber up more before hand until I can get in to see a doctor, thanks again

cheers


ciao&Ubique

Boomer38


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2010)

Also go talk to someone about your gait when you run.
Unlike when we walk, in which we plant with our heels, when we run, we *should* land further up the foot. The rule of thumb is: the faster you run, the closer to your toes that you should be landing.  If you land on your heels when you run, you could be jarring everything from ankles, knees and on up your back.  I recently got schooled on this, and not only can I run further with less energy (watch out: you'll start to use your calves!), but the stress on my body is much reduced.


Cheers


----------



## meni0n (1 Feb 2010)

Another possible explanation could be your feet. I had lower back pains when running, mostly during winter. I had my feet checked and it was due to having high arch feet. I would land on two main points on my foot while running with most of the weight concentrated on the heel, which would in turn cause all sorts of fun problems for feet, back. You can even do a self check to see what kind of arch your feet got, just google it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2010)

For us 'heavier than average" folk's sometimes speeding up to a smooth run from a slow jerky jog is all that's required.......try going for a faster run instead of a longer run and see if it helps.

If not, than nothing lost....


----------



## bluebman52 (1 Mar 2010)

I had the same problem before I bought real running shoes.  It makes a huge difference.  So if you don't own a pair, go grab some.


----------



## PanaEng (1 Mar 2010)

As people have mentioned, back pain can come from many different sources. In my case it started with a football style tackle while playing soccer resulting in a herniated disk that flares up if get too out of shape/not do my exercises. Interestingly, when I run it feels better.
So, for me the improvement came when I saw a physiotherapist and she pointed out what exercises I should be doing - chiro just alleviated the pain but did not improve things. Yoga is great and I do some every now and then - the view is great too  ;D

This is what I would do:[list type=decimal]
[*]see your Dr, ask for a Physio referral 
[*]do what the physiotherapist says - ask about yoga  
[*]go to a sports/gym/running club and ask to see a gait/running coach/expert - they may also tell you what type of running shoes are best for you
[/list]
I've also heard quite a bit recently about barefoot/minimalist running in that it is great for preventing injuries; may be of help but research well before starting.

cheers,
Frank
(edit: took the barefoot/minimalist info out of the list)


----------



## gcclarke (1 Mar 2010)

If you are going to go the route of running either barefoot, or in shoes that attempt to emulate bare feet (Such as the Vibram Five-Fingers, or the Feelmax Osma), I cannot stress this enough, *easy into it slowly.*

If, for example, you're currently running 15 km a week, and you want to make the switch, I'd suggest starting your minimalist running at 1 session of 2km the first week, 2.5km the next, and so on. Increase gradually until you eventually replace all your mileage. While this style of running may decrease the long-term chances of injury (And I say may, because while there have been a few studies that look promising, the jury is still out on that), in the short term, the muscles in your feet and ankle that currently don't do any work because the shoe is providing the "support" are all weak and feeble. If you just switch over completely, you're very likely to sideline yourself. 

Oh, and expect sore calves initially. They'll get used to it.


----------

